# For the pen turners - How much is all this worth?



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

This set belongs to a relative of mine. I'm not sure he has it priced right. Any idea of the general value here? Thanks in advance!
https://houston.craigslist.org/tls/d/lathe/6290955067.html


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

sorry forgot to include pictures...


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Heres some info on the lathe.
https://bisjettools.com/woodworking-tools/wood-lathes.html?gclid=COac4o30n9YCFQi2wAodCNsEig

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

little low or great buy...depends on perspective 

$350 would still be a good buy for someone


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Buy it

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't want it as I already have a lathe. I am just trying to help him price it appropriately. Thanks for the reply's!


----------

